# Which bottle gas in France, Spain & Portugal.



## fofeg101 (Jul 28, 2011)

I know I've seen threads relating to this before, what are the options for getting bottle gas over the other side of the channel, but a forum search revealed nothing. Today we discussed driving our van down  through France, Spain, as far as Portugal this Winter for a few weeks. Presently we have one 6kg Calor Propane bottle which, presumably, we ain't going to be able to exchange over "there". What's the best way around this, not necessarily the cheapest, the most convenient. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bill scouse (Jul 28, 2011)

Buy a French bottle. Super-U supermarket one euro deposit 19 euro total 9/10 kg butane/propane.
Bottle is 310mm in diam. Fitting is standard euro lefthand thread.Old 4.5 Butane Fit.Adapter from F E S Autogas. Butane to Propane.
                                  Bill


----------



## vwalan (Jul 28, 2011)

hi, if you have room for two propane bottles what ever size you use. is it the big male screw in fitting. ?if so you could get an adaptor off ebay. you will need the continental adaptors . inc spanish new one. 

yes there is many a discusion about these items . they come with easy to understand instructions . 

or you use a spanish bottle and just use the uk bottle as reserve. (or portugese)i use a cepsa spanish bottle and a calor . hopefully only use the calor for a day or so if the spanish runs out. 
when i visit morocco i take a spanish and a morocan bottle . means aquiring a variety of bottles . also have german bottle as well. you can sometimes pick them up here in the dump. i,m always looking for different bottles. have been filling bottles for years as well.

the other option is camping gas, thats abit expensive every where. (not morocco).
lots of choices , if you need more ask. 
cheers alan.


----------



## fairytooth (Jul 28, 2011)

*Gaslow*

Gaslow is another refillable option, worth googling to see your options.

Like the Alugas setup I think.  We love it, refill anywhere there is an LPG (GPL) pump at a petrol station.  Adaptors easy to use in France.  In Spain LPG  less widely available apparently.  Works out very cheap - seems to cost less than ten quid for a 11Kg fill up.


----------



## Beemer (Jul 28, 2011)

I have a 6kg propane bottle and would like to know if this LPG Propane Autogas Gas bottle filling adapter 4 EUROPE | eBay would work with my bottle.


----------



## fofeg101 (Jul 28, 2011)

bill scouse said:


> Buy a French bottle. Super-U supermarket one euro deposit 19 euro total 9/10 kg butane/propane.
> Bottle is 310mm in diam. Fitting is standard euro lefthand thread.Old 4.5 Butane Fit.Adapter from F E S Autogas. Butane to Propane.
> Bill


 If we were full-timing over there, or spending longer than 6 weeks over there, I would consider Alugas or Gaslow bottles but presently we're not sure how long we will stick to motorhoming so I don't want to spend too much money on extra equipment. What I had in mind was leaving out calor bottle here and taking our small portable stove to get us out of the UK and into France, then buy a local bottle as you say Bill. Would that bottle from Super-U be exchangeable in Spain and also Portugal, or would I need to acquire new bottle(s)?


----------



## vwalan (Jul 28, 2011)

hi beemer . yes so long as your propane isnt a clip on regulater . if its got the big pol lh male thread it will fit. 
you will possibly get advice they are dangerous. just go through it slowly . i have one very similar. got it from a different source. but it works fine. 
gas in spain is cheaper to exchange bottles than buy at the pump. thats why i have a spanish bottle . 
in morocco its only about 4pound 50pence a bottle exchange ,again thats why i have one of theirs. cheers alan.


----------



## Tony Lee (Jul 28, 2011)

Supposedly Spain is not a friendly country to buy local gas bottle in unless you can find one at a market and then exchange it. Paperwork involved makes it difficult for a foreigner.

France is good - just call in at a supermarket fuel outlet and have a look at the racks of gas bottles. Nearly always one brand 'giving' you a full 13kg bottle for 1 euro consignment and 20 euro for the contents We got Carryfour brand who were doing a propmotion - 21 euro for the full bottle and if you kept the docket, you could swap it when empty for any other brand bottle.  Will need a separate regulator and an adaptor though.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 28, 2011)

hi . i thought that as well.got mine from a garage just payed for the gas no de[posit  a few years ago got the shiny cepsa. last winter a mate payed 10 euro for the bottle from a repsol truck and 12 euro for the gas. can never tell. we could have had as many as we wanted for 10 euro apiece. i bought an adaptor that clips on the bottle but uses the old uk butane reg . like the french /german/ morocco reg. i even change the uk bottles to this type of reg. saves carrying lots of regs. you can buy them that change the spanish bottles to camping gas thread . they are usefull as well. if you have a camping gas reg. look in leroy merlin . or a hardware store(lost the word in spanish).getting too old . cheers alan.


----------



## bill scouse (Jul 29, 2011)

fofeg101 said:


> If we were full-timing over there, or spending longer than 6 weeks over there, I would consider Alugas or Gaslow bottles but presently we're not sure how long we will stick to motorhoming so I don't want to spend too much money on extra equipment. What I had in mind was leaving out calor bottle here and taking our small portable stove to get us out of the UK and into France, then buy a local bottle as you say Bill. Would that bottle from Super-U be exchangeable in Spain and also Portugal, or would I need to acquire new bottle(s)?


 
No only exchangeable at Super-U.If you get adapter from f e s to be able to connect your pol propane regulator, you can then use the adapter in the link in post 7.


----------



## John H (Jul 29, 2011)

vwalan said:


> a hardware store(lost the word in spanish).getting too old . cheers alan.


 
Ferreteria (we carry around a dictionary to combat loss of memory!)


----------



## vwalan (Jul 29, 2011)

thanks john . mine is in the trailer . it was late last night and i really just couldnt think of it . we normally just refer to it as the ferret shop. as the kids used to call it that. spend a few visits to the big ones .specially th old ones that have all them bits we dont see in uk now. good one in mojacar. but inland its a real treat to look around some of them. there are a few differnt adaptors for the spanish bottles . i,ve never had a spanish regulator . always the adaptor. .cheers alan.


----------



## windyjools (Jul 30, 2011)

*Gas for Spain*

We have visited Spain several times, last year a refill of Cepsa was 13 euros!!! I have a Cepsa gas bottle plus regulator for sale for £20 complete, you should be able to resell the bottle or return it in Spain to a Cepsa depot, the current price is 20 euros for the bottle plus 8 euros for the regulator.
If you are interested, e-mail me and I can give you more details.................from experience, you need a different gas bottle and regulator for each country or bite the bullet and go refillable LPG but you need to justify the initial cost. You need to work out how long you will be in each country, if it less than 3 weeks, then it is not worth having the set-up just for that country, as you will be in and out brfore you have used up the gas there.
Do your research and you will be fine, we didn't on the first trip and still survived although it was quite an expensive learning curve!


----------

